# lime tree makes few limes



## kenfain (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm hoping someone can help me with a lime tree problem I've been having. For the last couple of years, my potted lime tree hasn't been making fruit. Oh, it'll make a half dozen limes. Towards summer's end I get a few small, likely non -ripened fruit. There'll be small lime buds, and it looks like you would expect to see it in spring. Small flowers, buds. But by then it's late October, early November. When I move it indoors for the winter. At that point it looks promising. Too late! I live around Dallas TX.,and we get just cold enough to not have citrus trees for the most part. No one seems to know much about citrus at all around here. The tree seems healthy enough but this confusion over what season it is has me stumped. I don't think the tiny limes are uncommon for this breed of tree. I can't remember exactly which one it is, but I know it's not a key lime. Although the size of the fruit is exactly the same when ripe. The tree is otherwise healthy, or seems happy enough. It gets lots of sun in the summer. What else can I say about it?


----------



## imagineero (Feb 24, 2013)

Sounds like you got a lemon. Haw haw haw 

Seriously though, get it out of the pot and plant it. Try to put it somewhere near a brick/stone wall that gets north sun. The wall will act as thermal mass and protect the tree somewhat from frosts. 

Trees can only grow so big as they have space to spread roots. They store energy in the root system, and they will grow as many branches/leaves as the root system needs to be filled with energy, which in turn can be used for producing flowers/fruit. If a tree is in a pot, it stays small forever, and produces little if any fruit.

Also read up on citrus pruning, and pruning in general - how and where to make the cuts. If you've pruned the tree without this knowledge you may have destroyed it already. The rough guide for citrus is open, like a vase, and spread west-east. You want to encourage insects to pollinate the tree, and let the fruit receive sun. Be sure and make proper collar cuts with good sharp tools.

Peeing around the tree helps. 

Shaun


----------



## kenfain (Feb 24, 2013)

*lemon-lime*

Peeing?.....??? Seriously? Oh well it can't stunt the growth o these tiny little limes. And I been looking for a place to go. Dog can't hike that high anyhow. Okay I'll try it. Now about planting that thing. It's not really meant for anything but ornament. Just used to be nice to have a couple of one beer limes. And if you'll notice in the original post. It looks like it's trying to sprout. It has flowers, tiny bunches of quarter inch limes. All in October. When it didn't do much all summer. In fact it looks more promising in October than it does in may. That's what has me bemused. I don't really prune it much. Only the dead limbs. But I realize it can't do as well in a container. Call me ignorant, but I think if I had sprouts in the spring, I'd have a good shot at gettin limes. But just as important, it would be more ornamental. Any thoughts on the flowering? Suggestions? Fertilizer or something maybe?


----------



## TreeToronto (Mar 12, 2013)

If you have a lime tree is not producing flowers, so you can perform multiple tasks to help encourage this growth first take that plant out of the pot Lime tree and if you trimming your plant then keep in mind one thing that flowers grow on the ends your tree branches, so if you are giving your plant ornamental pruning then this will kill the growth of your plant fruit the growth.
as you are saying that your plant is getting full sun then its ok because sun will going to help your tree to grow good and help in producing more fruit. and if you want that you tree grow good fruits first step that you have to take is to move your tree outwards in lawn or garden and give your tree proper care as lime tree grow fruits from the age of 3.


----------

